# Check motherboard serial number?



## Kevlar21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone help me?

I built my pc a few months ago and found out I had problems with my new motherboard. I sent it back to the place where I got it and they told me that they had replaced a new motherboard. 

Right, how can I check the serial number of the motherboard so I know its new and not the same as before?

Is there anyway I can check?

P.S: I don't even know my old motherboard serial number =S

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you open up the system you should see it printed on the motherboard somewhere.

you could also download everest and see if that gives you the serial number


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee has instructed you properly on how to find the serial number but it won't do you any good if you don't know the number of the previous Mobo. 
What brand is the board. Better Mobo manufacturer's would not tell you they replaced it if they didn't.


----------



## Kevlar21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tyree said:


> greenbrucelee has instructed you properly on how to find the serial number but it won't do you any good if you don't know the number of the previous Mobo.
> What brand is the board. Better Mobo manufacturer's would not tell you they replaced it if they didn't.


I was thinking maybe the box that came with the motherboard has some sort of code?

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Kevlar21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


If you don't have the old serial number, you can't be sure unless it is printed on the outside of the box. 

I have another question, did the new motherboard solve your issue or is something wrong that you need help with? I just detected that you are having trouble which goes beyond wanting to know if it was simply new. If wrong, sorry for the assumption and if correct, let us know how we can help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good point. The original box should have the Serial Number of the original Mobo.


----------



## Kevlar21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> If you don't have the old serial number, you can't be sure unless it is printed on the outside of the box.
> 
> I have another question, did the new motherboard solve your issue or is something wrong that you need help with? I just detected that you are having trouble which goes beyond wanting to know if it was simply new. If wrong, sorry for the assumption and if correct, let us know how we can help.


Well I had problems with my motherboard before, couldnt boot up and no post sound. I sent it back to the place where I got it, they then sent it back to the manufacturer to fix it.. Waited for about 1 month, and in the end, they told me that they replaced a new one instead of fixing my old one.

Right now I just want to check that its not the same motherboard as I had before.




Tyree said:


> Good point. The original box should have the Serial Number of the original Mobo.


Thanks, I had to confirm first before I go mass searching in my loft for the box =P
.
.
.

Found it now, the box has the serial numbers / part numbers =D

now i need to find out how to get the numbers from my motherboard..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Those will be printed right in to the board along the side, but hard to see at times. A small magnifying glass with a flashlight works wonders for those of us who have eyes that are getting less sharp.


----------



## Kevlar21 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks everyone, will try look at my current motherboard to see if the serial number matches the one on the box of my original motherboard..

thanks


----------

